# A Musical Tribute to the 80's



## smhbbag (Aug 6, 2009)

YouTube - In The 80's - Music Video


----------



## Sven (Aug 6, 2009)

Love it. Thanks


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 6, 2009)

I posted it yesterday. 

In the 80s - Music Video


----------



## smhbbag (Aug 6, 2009)

lol, I just saw that my brother-in-law is in the credits for having loaned them the racetrack. You know you have a following when you can come up with a DeLorean and all the other stuff.

Sorry Andrew, didn't see it


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------

